# The Grenadines



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

Looking at doing the Grenadines in May with a couple of other couples. The boat isn't overly priced but the darn flights seem pretty expensive. After travel/boat cost and some pocket money looks to be about 3k for me and a gal. Looks like a great trip, just wondered if anyone would share first hand experience. Thanks guys!

Q


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Did STV and the Grenadines in 2010. It was fun but rough. You sail the trade winds and there are a few exposed passages. Make sure your crew has had some sailing experience or they may turn green during the passage from STV to Bequia. Very beautiful area. Tobago Cays should not be missed.

Off the wind sailing south and beating back to STV at the end. You will do some motor sailing some days.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

May should be lighter winds than in the winter. Watch the tide going across the Bequia channel if you can. Bequia is great! Tobago Cays have the best snorkelling and diving in the Caribbean.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Great sailing snorkeling and liming. Be aware that you can charter out of Canouan with Moorings which gets you right into the heart of the best bits of the Grenadines. 

I chose this area to retire to so if you see Elephants Child drop by.


----------

